# Trans Alchi Spezial. verlernen ?



## Fileskeeper (6. Januar 2011)

wie es oben schon steht. wie verlerne ich denn mit cata die spezialisierung? 
ich will elexier spezi machen weil mir die trans procces zu selten sind.
war auch schon bei dem lehrer der mit elexiere spez lernt und da war auch nichts.

danke mal im voraus


----------



## Lari (6. Januar 2011)

Zum Trans-Alchi Lehrer fliegen und dort Trans-Alchi verlernen. Dann zum Elixier-Alchi und dort Elixier-Alchi werden 
Kostet 150G.


----------



## Fileskeeper (6. Januar 2011)

hmmmm zum trans-alchi lehrer fliegen........... klinkt logisch ^^ naja heute brainafk ^^ besten dank ich schau gleich nach.


----------



## Virikas (6. Januar 2011)

Elexiere procen übrigens auch nicht öfter... Meiner hatte ganz Cata bisher (75 Flasks hergestellt) genau einen 2er Proc und sonst nix...


----------



## kilerwakka (9. Januar 2011)

nur zur info die ganzen flask procen öfter wenn man mehr auf einmal herstellt


----------



## Dexis (10. Januar 2011)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> nur zur info die ganzen flask procen öfter wenn man mehr auf einmal herstellt


Das ist Quark. Die Chance auf einen Elixierprocc (bzw. Fläschchen) ist bei jeder Herstellung gleich, das war schon immer so. Die generelle Verfügbarkeit von Proccs ist aber in Cata umso wichtiger, seit man nur noch ein Fläschchen (bei fast verdoppelten Mats) heraus bekommt.


----------

